# New (and a first) XLT from Tarantulacages.com



## goodoldneon (Nov 26, 2011)

Emily's new apartment - a bit of an upgrade from her previous home, a Kritter Keeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texas T (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice set up.


----------



## kjm (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice looking!!


----------



## SgtSparkles (Nov 28, 2011)

as much as i want one my wallet hurts looking at it, though i'm having him do a series of custom arboreal enclosures with only side vents instead of top vents. i still wont be at that chunk of change


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 28, 2011)

wow , for a basic setup that actually looks really really good. I love it. nice man thumbs up!!. gave me some inspiration.


----------



## Walk Alone (Nov 28, 2011)

That looks very nice.  Great work!


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 2, 2011)

very nice, hope the T likes it as much as we do.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Dec 7, 2011)

I've always wondered what those would look like with a background, plants, etc. Nice job with the decoration! Looks very nice indeed.


----------



## DaveM (Dec 9, 2011)

That looks amazing, great job! Especially with the plants around the rocks -- very cool.


----------



## dactylus (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice setup.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## pavel (Dec 11, 2011)

Very attractive setup!


----------



## CoSpiderGuy (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome job, very natural looking, and cool!


Life is too short to be anything but happy
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aLDoDarK (Mar 7, 2012)

woooow I really like your set up! truly inspiration! =D


----------



## grayzone (Mar 9, 2012)

awesome enclosure.. im jealous


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Mar 9, 2012)

Very cool setup. I love it!


----------



## mikewilbon (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful setup !!!   I'D live in there lol  :laugh:


----------

